# Problemi audio con KDE 3.2 [risolto]

## SmokedHeads

Salve a tutti !

ho un problema con l'audio in kde 3.2..spero che qualcuno possa illuminarmi   :Smile: 

Passiamo ai fatti:

fino a qualche giorno fa avevo installato sulla mia macchina Gentoo linux partendo dal live-cd 1.4 con kernel gentoo-sources e kde 3.1 e il tutto aggiornato con emerge -u system e emerge -u world...

Con questa configurazione non avevo problemi a sentire l'audio sotto KDE 3.1

Ho deciso di passare al kernel 2.6 e visto che mi trovavo ho reinstallato Gentoo da capo

[OT] Vorrei lasciare la mia testimonianza visto che in altri thread se ne discuteva:

sono partito da live cd 1.4..ho scaricato e decompresso lo stage1 del 2004.0...ho iniziato l'installazione seguendo il doc della 1.4 scaricando pero' i development-sources e compilando con genkernel...ho fatto l'emerge di xfree,kde 3.2 ,mozilla....il tutto mi funziona senza particolari problemi a parte questo che vi sto sottoponendo

[/OT]

Aggiungo che in entrambe le installazioni nella USE avevo tra le altre anche " -alsa"

Il problema si e' verificato quando ho fatto partire KDE 3.2...quando carica KDE arts mi invia il seguente messaggio :

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device.

sono andato a controllare ed effettivamente /dev/dsp non esiste...(non so se puo' essere utile ma  ho trovato in  /etc/modules.devfs

# Soundcard

alias     /dev/sound            sound-slot-0

alias     /dev/audio            /dev/sound

alias     /dev/mixer            /dev/sound

alias     /dev/dsp              /dev/sound

alias     /dev/dspW             /dev/sound

alias     /dev/midi             /dev/sound

)

vi do un po' di output ( ditemi se ve ne servono di altri )

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 81)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6202 [USB 2.0 controller] (rev 16)

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6202 [USB 2.0 controller] (rev 16)

00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. ProSavage KM133

lsmod:

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               16516  0

via_agp                 5760  1

agpgart                25896  1 via_agp

uhci_hcd               27920  0

8139cp                 15616  0

snd_ens1371            19168  0

snd_rawmidi            19232  1 snd_ens1371

snd_seq_device          6408  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_pcm                80932  1 snd_ens1371

snd_page_alloc          9476  1 snd_pcm

snd_timer              20228  1 snd_pcm

snd_ac97_codec         55172  1 snd_ens1371

snd                    44388  6 snd_ens1371,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_ac97_codec

gameport                3712  1 snd_ens1371

8139too                19584  0

mii                     4096  2 8139cp,8139too

sbp2                   20872  0

ohci1394               29956  0

ieee1394               86580  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            25728  0

hid                    29888  0

ehci_hcd               23044  0

usbcore                86236  7 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid,ehci_hcd

dmesg:

Linux version 2.6.4-rc1 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Sun Mar 7 19:55:18 CET 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000015ff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000015ff0000 - 0000000015ff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000015ff8000 - 0000000016000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

351MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 90096

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 86000 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                       ) @ 0x000fc990

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x15ff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x15ff0030

ACPI: DSDT (v001    VIA   VIA_K7 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda5 init=/linuxrc vga=0x317 splash=verbose hdd=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1200.602 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 350616k/360384k available (2752k kernel code, 9000k reserved, 977k data, 176k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2359.29 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1276k freed

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Duron(tm)  stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1199.0794 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 199.0965 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb31, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040211

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd6808000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=20

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:8041

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

powernow: PowerNOW! Technology present. Can scale: nothing.

powernow-k8: AMD Athlon 64 or AMD Opteron processor required

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

speedstep-smi: No Intel CPU detected.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 16 throttling states)

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdd: ARTEC WRR-4848 1.00, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: ARTEC     Model: WRR-4848          Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

sbp2: $Rev: 1144 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda5) for (hda5)

Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 594396k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd78ccf00, 00:e0:4c:77:33:cb, IRQ 3

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda6) for (hda6)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda7) for (hda7)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda8) for (hda8)

Using r5 hash to sort names

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 5, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 5, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 291M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x40A1

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

Mi aiutate a trovare un modo per risolvere il mio problema? 

Grazie in anticipo ciaooooooo  :Very Happy: Last edited by SmokedHeads on Wed Mar 10, 2004 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel kernel hai messo le seguenti voci

```
[*]   OSS API emulation

          <M>     OSS Mixer API

          <M>     OSS PCM (digital audio) API
```

----------

## SmokedHeads

Ciao fedeliallalinea  :Smile: 

ho compilato con genkernel  :Sad:  ...come posso verificare se ci sono le voci che dici?   :Question: 

----------

## jp10hp

....premettendo che sono assolutamente inesperto,  io ho avuto un prob che mi sembra analogo...ho fatto l'emerge di alsa-lib e alsa-tools e ho risolto! 

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vai in 

```
# /usr/src/linux
```

poi dai il comando

```
# make menuconfig
```

e dopo vai in Device Drivers  ---> Sound  ---> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> 

e vedi se ci sono.

EDIT: oppure provi a caricare il modulo con modprobe snd-pcm-oss e modprobe snd-mixer-oss ma non sei sicuro visto che possono essere integrati nel kernel.

----------

## OKreZ

Hai letto e seguito attentamente la documentazione relativa ad ALSA (questa) ?

P.S. per passare ad un nuovo kernel non serve certo reinstallare tutto da capo ! ti basta emergere il kernel che ti interessa, configurarlo (guida) e configurare il bootloader  :Wink: 

----------

## SmokedHeads

Alloora..

x fedeliallalinea....ho fatto come mi dicevi e i due moduli ci sono

x OKreZ...si avevo visto che potevo migrare di kernel senza reinstallare tutto..ma mi sono incuriosito da alcuni thread dove si discuteva se si poteva installare il 2.6 partendo dal livecd 1.4 e ho voluto sperimentare e portare la mia testimonianza   :Smile: 

non ho guardato documentazione su ALSA perche' crevedo che avendo impostato nella USE flag "-alsa" avrei utilizzato OSS al suo posto ( corregetemi se dico caxxate   :Very Happy:  )

ora che fo'?

seguo il consiglio di jp10hp e installo alsa-lib e alsa-tools ? ( se si devo eliminare -alsa da USE? ) o posso sopperire configurando meglio qualcosa?

grazie per la pazienza  :Smile:  ciaoooo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti quei due moduli nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 cosi' ad ogni boot te li carica. Poi io proverei a rebootare la macchina e vedere se ha creato il device /dev/dsp. prima di fare questo forse e' meglio che guardi la guida e configuri anche il file /etc/modules.d/alsa .

----------

## jp10hp

a me dava esattamente lo stesso errore...magari x motivi diversi però! ^_^

cmq avevo il flag alsa abilititato,  prova ti costa 3 minuti poi riavvii a me ha funz!

----------

## blackfede

Posso confermare per alsa-libs, poi ho emerso anche alsa-tool, ma questi sono opzionali.

----------

## shev

 *SmokedHeads wrote:*   

> non ho guardato documentazione su ALSA perche' crevedo che avendo impostato nella USE flag "-alsa" avrei utilizzato OSS al suo posto ( corregetemi se dico caxxate   )

 

Mettendo -alsa nelle USE non fai altro che compilare tutti i programmi senza il supporto per alsa, tutto qui. 

Per usare oss devi cmq compilare il kernel, abilitando il supporto per oss anzichè per alsa (e magari mettere oss nelle tue USE, non ricordo se c'è o meno la flag).

In ogni caso alsa è meglio di oss, alsa è il futuro. Credo quindi che valga la pena compilare i programmi con +alsa e sistemarne il supporto nel kernel. Ovviamente imho  :Smile: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Shev wrote:*   

> In ogni caso alsa è meglio di oss, alsa è il futuro. Credo quindi che valga la pena compilare i programmi con +alsa e sistemarne il supporto nel kernel. Ovviamente imho 

 

Mi associo, a maggior ragione usando kernel 2.6 che ha gli ALSA integrati (che offrono funzionalita' in piu' rispetto OSS)

----------

## jp10hp

...toglietemi una curiosità, come mai quando vado nel cdc di kde 3.2 nella sezione sound system, select audio device nn trovo la voce relativa ad alsa (che invece ho in kde3.1 della suse9)...se lascio autodetect mi seleziona OSS, che dovrebbe essere in emulazione e infatti va a scatti, le altre voci sono thereaded OSS(che va bene) e ESoundDaemon..cosa dovrei scegliere ma soprattutto cosa sono???   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> ..se lascio autodetect mi seleziona OSS, che dovrebbe essere in emulazione e infatti va a scatti, le altre voci sono thereaded OSS(che va bene) e ESoundDaemon..cosa dovrei scegliere ma soprattutto cosa sono???  

 

Allora il perche' non c'e' alsa non saprei. OSS sono i vecchi driver per le schede sonore mentre arts ed esound sono sound server e servono (scusate il gioco di parole  :Very Happy:  ) per fare in modo che quando ascolti un mp3 puoi anche sentire il segnale di gaim di messaggio in arrivo (era solo un esempio).

----------

## MyZelF

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> come mai quando vado nel cdc di kde 3.2 nella sezione sound system, select audio device nn trovo la voce relativa ad alsa

 

kde (i componenti che lo prevedono, es. kdemultimedia), arts e compagnia sono stati compilati con alsa nelle use?

----------

## SmokedHeads

Allora..ho risolto il problema dell'audio seguendo l'ALSA howto consigliatomi...ho cambiato la flag USE mettendo " + alsa" ...praticamente compilando i development-sources con genkernel mi sono trovato il supporto ALSA installato non come modulo ma nel kernel quindi dovevo solo perfezionare l'istallazione di ALSA emergendo alsa-lib e alsa-utils e configurando il mixer con amixer.

Ora mi funziona l'audio sotto kde 3.2 ma ho lo stesso problema di jp10hp, cioe' nel cdc di kde 3.2 x il sound non trovo ALSA tra le opzioni del device..se metto pero' Threaded Open Sound System va tutto bene   :Smile: 

visto che il kde e' stato compilato con la flag USE "-alsa" io concorderei con MyZelF   :Cool: 

se mi dite come faccio a ricompilare solo kde..faccio una prova e ci leviamo il dubbio   :Wink: 

buonanotte e grazie ciaoooooooooo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *SmokedHeads wrote:*   

> se mi dite come faccio a ricompilare solo kde..faccio una prova e ci leviamo il dubbio   

 

Mi sa che ti resta solo da fare un bel

```
# emerge -e kde
```

ma questo ti calcola anche tutte le dipendenze come se non fossero installate (quindi anche xfree,...)

----------

## jp10hp

eh eh io il flag alsa ce l'ho abilitato ma kde l'ho installato dai binari del cd2...però strano che nei pacchetti precompilati de kde nn ci fosse il supporto per alsa! L'unica soluzione quindi sarebbe ricompilare kde?! beh Smoke Head fammi sapere se ricompilando hai risolto perchè preferirei evitare di ricompilare tutto kde !

bye e thanx

----------

## randomaze

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> eh eh io il flag alsa ce l'ho abilitato ma kde l'ho installato dai binari del cd2...però strano che nei pacchetti precompilati de kde nn ci fosse il supporto per alsa! L'unica soluzione quindi sarebbe ricompilare kde?! beh Smoke Head fammi sapere se ricompilando hai risolto perchè preferirei evitare di ricompilare tutto kde !
> 
> bye e thanx

 

Hai provato a compilare il kernel con l'emulazione OSS?

----------

## SmokedHeads

Allora dopo aver settato +alsa nella USE flag ho dato il comando :

```
 emerge -e world 
```

per aggiornare tutte le mie applicazioni con il supporto alsa e la macchina ha ricompilato per ora 100 di 181 ebuilds..appena finito vi faccio sapere se kde supporta ALSA come sound device   :Smile: 

nello specifico sono andato a vedere quali pacchetti installati sul mio sistema utilizzano la flag +alsa e questo e' l'output :

```
emerge -evp world | grep alsa 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-0.9.8  -jack  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-0.9.8   0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-oss-0.9.8   0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-1.2.0  +alsa -artswrappersuid -esd +mad +oggvorbis  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.0  +alsa +cups +doc -ipv6 -ldap +ssl  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.6-r3  +X -aalib +alsa +arts -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo +opengl +oss +svga -xinerama +xv  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10-r1  +alsa -esd +oss  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc2  +X -aalib +alsa +arts +avi -directfb -dvd -esd +gnome +nls +oggvorbis +sdl -speex  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.0  +alsa +encode -esd -gstreamer +gtk +motif -nas +oggvorbis +slang -tcltk  0 kB

```

se qualcuno sa come ricompilare i suddetti pacchetti singolarmente evitando di fare un emerge -e sarebbe molto di aiuto  per chi ha un problema simile al mio  :Very Happy: 

 Buona giornata a tutti !!!

----------

## randomaze

 *SmokedHeads wrote:*   

> se qualcuno sa come ricompilare i suddetti pacchetti singolarmente evitando di fare un emerge -e sarebbe molto di aiuto  per chi ha un problema simile al mio 
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra un lavoro per il gufo!

----------

## SmokedHeads

x randomaze...ho letto il thread che mi hai consigliato ma gufo e' utile solo per le CFLAGS e non le USE   :Crying or Very sad: 

alla fine del 3d sembrava che qualcuno avesse fatto uno script in perl per le USE ma si sara' scoraggiato e non ha postato i sorgenti   :Very Happy:  peccato perche' sarebbe stata una bella cosa da approfondire...vabbe'

a dopo ciaooooo   :Cool: 

----------

## SmokedHeads

Chiedo scusa a ^zanDarK ma non avevo visto la data del post   :Embarassed: 

aspetto fiducioso sviluppi   :Wink: 

ciaooooo   :Cool: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *SmokedHeads wrote:*   

> Allora dopo aver settato +alsa nella USE flag ho dato il comando :
> 
> ```
>  emerge -e world 
> ```
> ...

 

Caspita, mi sembra alquanto esagerato fare un emerge -e world quando i pacchetti che hanno alsa tra le use sono solo 6 ! ti basta un 

```
# emerge alsa kdelibs libsdl libmikmod xine-lib kdemultimedia
```

----------

## MyZelF

 *SmokedHeads wrote:*   

> sistema utilizzano la flag +alsa e questo e' l'output :
> 
> 

 

Infatti poteva bastare ri-emergere solo quelli:

```
# emerge  <pacchetto1> <pacchetto2> ... <pacchettoN>
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## SmokedHeads

bene  :Very Happy:  ho stoppato emerge -e world e ho seguito i vostri consigli emergendo i pacchetti che avevano +alsa :

```
emerge arts libsdl libmikmod xine-lib kdelibs kdemultimedia
```

risultato: gia dopo aver emerso kdelibs senza nemmeno riavviare kde ho trovato ALSA nelle impostazioni del Sound Device nel centro di controllo di kde e l'audio mi funziona che è una meraviglia   :Laughing: 

Grazie mille per l'aiuto e spero che questo 3d possa essere utile anche ad altri

ciaooooooooooo    :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

Metti [Risolto] nel titolo se non hai piu' problemi.......   :Very Happy: 

----------

